# New Video: Cpt.nemO's Chapter III



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey everyone, enjoy my latest video, its the third one i've produced!
Plz comment!

ta ta!

http://media.putfile.com/CptnemO-Chapter-III-The-Pinky-Slayers


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 20, 2007)

Very cool, I know some will squirm when they see the pinkies getting it but its no different to a crik getting it(apart from T safety issues).
But anyway, it was interesting to notice that the Scorp didnt actually use its sting-but then those with big pincers tend to have weaker venom i believe.
The h.lividum was so fast, reminds me of my P.cambridgei(only bigger!)
The last one, the Togo Starburst, looked so like a pokie, very smimilar markings.
But the star had to be the OBT,just a fantastic colour!
BTW, whats the music?


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Apr 20, 2007)

I just got finished watching it and I enjoyed it i give it two thumbs up  I cant wait to see the next one.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 20, 2007)

Tegenaria said:


> Very cool, I know some will squirm when they see the pinkies getting it but its no different to a crik getting it(apart from T safety issues).
> But anyway, it was interesting to notice that the Scorp didnt actually use its sting-but then those with big pincers tend to have weaker venom i believe.
> The h.lividum was so fast, reminds me of my P.cambridgei(only bigger!)
> The last one, the Togo Starburst, looked so like a pokie, very smimilar markings.
> ...


Yep bro i know there will be some negative response in relation to the pinkies, and anyways after you see how eficiente and cheap pinkies are there is no mistakes.  The music is from the cd VA.-.Ministry.Of.Sound.-.The.Annual.2007.2CD.2006.MP3.192kbps


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 20, 2007)

PoPpiLLs said:


> I just got finished watching it and I enjoyed it i give it two thumbs up  I cant wait to see the next one.


hehehe i am glad bro! have you seen the first 2 ? they are not as cool as this one but still interesting!


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 20, 2007)

this is the first vid of yours ive seen I think,-you got any with p.cambridgei adult in?


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 20, 2007)

nope sorry  i will upload chapters 1 and 2 later on and post the link here!


----------



## Bothrops (Apr 20, 2007)

Spectacular video!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 20, 2007)

anytime man! theres more comming up hehehehe at least the past ones that are no longer online!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Apr 20, 2007)

Cpt.nemO said:


> hehehe i am glad bro! have you seen the first 2 ? they are not as cool as this one but still interesting!


I have the first two saved on my hard drive some where


----------



## Kagekumo (Apr 20, 2007)

*What a cliff hanger man! I wanted to see that Togo teleport onto that little guy and dispatch it. I have to say my 2 favs were the emperor scorpion (i think) pulling the pinky into its hide, and of course the Cobalt near the end. You have a great collection of monsters there:drool:  *


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 20, 2007)

Kagekumo said:


> *What a cliff hanger man! I wanted to see that Togo teleport onto that little guy and dispatch it. I have to say my 2 favs were the emperor scorpion (i think) pulling the pinky into its hide, and of course the Cobalt near the end. You have a great collection of monsters there:drool:  *


thanks mates hehehehehe the emperror is quite the show!


----------



## Sicel1304 (Apr 21, 2007)

The one with the H. Lividum was like right out of a horror movie...

You see the helpless victim out in the open for a couple of seconds, only to be snatched up by the blood-thirsty beast and dragged back into it's lair and out of sight.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 21, 2007)

Sicel1304 said:


> The one with the H. Lividum was like right out of a horror movie...
> 
> You see the helpless victim out in the open for a couple of seconds, only to be snatched up by the blood-thirsty beast and dragged back into it's lair and out of sight.


i would also say that the pandinus was quite hardcore too!


----------



## demode (Apr 21, 2007)

Where is chapter 1 and 2? 

Only thing i didnt like was the scorpion.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 21, 2007)

here we go!

Chapter I
Chapter II


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh cool!
now Ive made a movie with my camera, sdaved in .MOV format, but since we got XP we lost a lot of stufff and it wont play in Irview anymore. I dont have or want Quicktime and have just downloaded a 3vix codec, but it only plays the audio.
What program can I download to play and edit the videos?


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 22, 2007)

i used adobe after effects 6.5 pro


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 22, 2007)

lol,loving the Yello soundtrack on number 2!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

All videos are very good and amusing. How can you leave us hanging like this though? Make the 4th one already...;P


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 22, 2007)

it will take at least a couple of months bro ahuahauhauaauhauh


----------



## Veric (Apr 22, 2007)

*Chapter 2*

Ephebopus Murinus, yay!!! What was the track playing on that one? Awesome vids Cpt.nemO :clap: thanks for putting them up :worship:


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 22, 2007)

Veric said:


> Ephebopus Murinus, yay!!! What was the track playing on that one? Awesome vids Cpt.nemO :clap: thanks for putting them up :worship:


Yea i was wonderin that too, kinda reminded me of new Jean Michel Jarre mixed with Gary Numan's new darkweave stuff.


----------



## TRON (Apr 22, 2007)

Go Nemo Go!!! uehueaheauheau
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Abraço!!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 23, 2007)

TRON said:


> Go Nemo Go!!! uehueaheauheau
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> Abraço!!!


ahuhauhauahu thanks bros! so the tracks are from the movie SAW and Constantine


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 23, 2007)

I just noticed, that your videos are getting longer and longer, and almost 5 minutes apart. The next one is gonna be 20 min long, I can already see it.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 23, 2007)

Novak said:


> I just noticed, that your videos are getting longer and longer, and almost 5 minutes apart. The next one is gonna be 20 min long, I can already see it.


hahahahahaah yeah man i would like to make it longer and longer but the truth is that after 15 mins you get little tired plus, i need like a lot of footage to select the best moments and that takes time.  This episode 3 i got lucky cos my animals were hungry.  Bought 15 pinkies and started to film.  I will wait a month or so to make them desire pinkies and then i can make the fourth  i have some footage of avic avic mating but its lost somewhere in my HD i will find it and add on the 4 episode, any suggestions for the next chapter ? main theme, musics, species ?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 23, 2007)

Cpt.nemO said:


> hahahahahaah yeah man i would like to make it longer and longer but the truth is that after 15 mins you get little tired plus, i need like a lot of footage to select the best moments and that takes time.  This episode 3 i got lucky cos my animals were hungry.  Bought 15 pinkies and started to film.  I will wait a month or so to make them desire pinkies and then i can make the fourth  i have some footage of avic avic mating but its lost somewhere in my HD i will find it and add on the 4 episode, any suggestions for the next chapter ? main theme, musics, species ?


I say you use some kind of heavy rock/metal music, make the film focus on aggressive species. Make sure you get the strikes/attacks and such. If you have any Ts that can stridulate, try to get them doing that. You could add some mating in between and such, but mainly focus on aggressive eaters. Feeding on pinkies. 

I have a certain song that would work for this type of stuff, but it's not coming to me. 

Use mainly these species if you have em: Pterinochilus, Ceratogyrus, Theraphosa, Heteroscorda, Chromatopelma, and any other skittish/aggressive/defensive species. That fast ones  


Also, what program do you use to edit your vids, I'd like to make a video similar to yours, but don't know how to do much with it.


----------



## regalis (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi nemo ! excelent videos !  
I have this Adobe AfterEffects 6.5 and I am trying to make video like this all week now. And I don't know how. Can you give me some steps please with PrintScreen button or just write it down..you can answering me on PM. 


Regards


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 23, 2007)

regalis said:


> Hi nemo ! excelent videos !
> I have this Adobe AfterEffects 6.5 and I am trying to make video like this all week now. And I don't know how. Can you give me some steps please with PrintScreen button or just write it down..you can answering me on PM.
> 
> 
> Regards



will do bro , but i will have to do it later! right now i very busy


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 24, 2007)

the only problem with focusing on the aggressive side, and including such music is it tends to demonise Ts and their allies. Thats OK with us lot cos we know different, but any outsider seeing such will just think more and more that they are nasty vicious brutes.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Jul 29, 2010)

*Plz help*

Guys plz help, does anyone still have this video? i lost it a long time ago and i would really love to watch! Anyone?


----------

